# Warum nicht 2 x 4Pin Molex auf 1 x 6Pin PCIE



## powdersnow (5. August 2010)

Hallo leute,

habe mir vor 2 wochen ne neue Graka gekauft, da ich dachte das die alte kaputt ist (Bei Spielen oder Google Earth aufeinmal nur noch Steifen, dann gar kein Bild mehr und Rechner ist abgestürzt).

die neue Graka ist ne XFX Radeon HD 5770. Lief auch bis vorgestern super. Doch aufeinmal wieder Bild weg und Recher abgestürzt.  Habe jetzt rausgefunden das der 6Pin PCIE Stecker zur Graka wohl defekt ist  
wenn ich ihn nur ein bisschen an dem Kabel wackele ist das Bild sofort wieder weg. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn --> Stecker hin.

Jetzt war in der Packung ein Adapter bei, ist sicherlich bekannt, 2 x 4 Pin Molex auf 6Pin PCIE. In der Beschreibung der Graka steht aber nun das man diesen Adapter nicht verweden soll! Warum das? Und warum ist der dann dabei...?

Könnte mir das höchstens so erklären das auch 2 Molex Stecker nicht genug Strom liefern können für die Karte. 

Hab an den Steckern ja auch schon div. Adapter zur Versorgung meiner 4 Festplatten und 2 DVD lw dran..

Jemand schonmal damit erfahrungen gemacht... Möchte mir nämlich nicht unbedingt ein neues NT kaufen müssen...

danke und Gruß PS


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Du kannst den Adapter schon verwenden, aber die Optimallösung ist es nicht wirklich da die alten 4 Pin PATA Stromanschlüsse nicht für solche Lasten entwickelt wurden ...

Was haste denn für ein Netzteil?

Wenn du den Adapter benutzt versuche aber möglichst alles auf 2 Kabelstränge zu verteilen ...


----------



## roheed (5. August 2010)

Ich hab zwei jahre lang eine NV 9600GT ebenfalls ohne das kleinste
problem über diesen Adapter betrieben + inkl. billigst NT.

Die 9600 zieht ja normal ähnlich viel wie die 5770
von daher machs einfach.


----------



## powdersnow (6. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Xilence Power 480 Watt NT. Also weiss nicht ob das so gut ist. Wie gesagt, div. Laufwerke und dann noch die Gehäuselüfter dran. Wird vllt etwas viel zusammen mit der Graka...

Gruß


----------



## Erzbaron (6. August 2010)

Ein Xilence 480W Netzteil? 

Kannst du das bitte wegwerfen? Danke 

Nee im Ernst, das Ding ist wirklich grottig und wenn dir deine Hardware einigermaßen lieb ist leiste dir bei Gelegenheit ein neues ... mit funktionierendem PCIe Stromstecker 

Gibt schon günstige und gute Modelle, zum Beispiel die Cougar A Serie (Test abwarten ^^, bin dabei) oder die Sharkoon Rush Power


----------



## roheed (6. August 2010)

schließe mich erzbaron an ^^
Nur das er schneller war.


----------



## powdersnow (6. August 2010)

Heisst also Xilence ist schrott ja  ?  Nagut dann wirds doch ein neues. Welche Marken sind zu empfehlen? Coolermaster? Enermax? Be Quiet? Kenn mich grad nicht so im Markt aus  

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Shi (6. August 2010)

Was sagst du zu dem Teil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2010)

powdersnow schrieb:


> Heisst also Xilence ist schrott ja  ? Nagut dann wirds doch ein neues. Welche Marken sind zu empfehlen? Coolermaster? Enermax? Be Quiet? Kenn mich grad nicht so im Markt aus
> 
> Danke und Gruß


 
Jop, Xilence sind die Ladas der Netzteile. 
WAs willst du denn ausgeben?
Wenns günstig sein soll, ein Sharkoon Rush Power, wenns besser sein soll, das Antec True Power, wenns geschmeinig sein soll, das Enermax 87+, wenn du viel Geld hast, das Seasonic X.


----------



## powdersnow (6. August 2010)

Ok das wusst ich net, hehe  
Ja ich sag mal so bis max. 100 €. Dachte so an ein ca. 600W NT... 
das Coolermaster sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2010)

Bis 100€ würde ich das Antec True Power nehmen, das hat mehr Leistung auf der wichtigen 12 Volt Leitung als das Cooler Master.


----------



## Flaeshi (6. August 2010)

wie sieht denn der Rest deines Systems aus? Ich denke, 600Watt sind etwas oversized. Selbst mit einem 500Watt Netzteil, wie dem Silent Pro 500W von CoolerMaster (welches ich übrigens auch nutze, und zufrieden damit bin), hast du noch massig Luft nach oben für eine stromfressendere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Ossiracer (6. August 2010)

Also Xilence mit Lada vergleichen geht ja schonmal garned! Zugegeben, die Ausstattung von Lada is ned so besonders, aber dafür sin die Dinger robust. Immerhin fahrn die Dinger immernoch, und des sogar recht rostfrei.

so.. die Silent Pros sin wirklich ned schlecht.. 500W reichn aus... also hade


----------



## powdersnow (8. August 2010)

Habe einen 

Core 2 D E6600, 
Asus P5W DH Deluxe Board
Graka wie gesagt Ati HD5770
2x1024MB Ram Corsair
4 HDDS, 2 DVDs
joar das wars ansich. 

Das Antec NT gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Hab ein Antec Twelvehundred Gehäuse, und das ist auch Super... 

4pin 12V ATX ist ja der sog. P4 Stecker für die CPU wenn ich mich nicht irre... 
Aber was ist 8Pin EPS 12V? Kenn ich bisher nicht...


----------



## roheed (8. August 2010)

> Aber was ist 8Pin EPS 12V?



Kannt ich bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht XD
Aber es gibt wohl CPU denen die 4 Pins nicht mehr reichen
und dafür ist dann der 8polige zuständig.
Oder wenn du ein MB hast wo man 2 CPU draufknallen kann


----------



## powdersnow (8. August 2010)

So alles klar,

Antec NT ist bestellt


----------



## Agamemnon093 (8. Januar 2011)

hallo 
bei zu dem thema hab ich auch mal ne frage :S
also ich hab ein ocz StealthXStream 600W netztteil.
das ding hat auch nur 2 pcie stecker (1x 6pin, 1x 6+2pin),
ich möcht aber auch eine 2. graka betreiben (noch eine gtx460)
und mir fehlen halt jetzt 2 pcie stromstecker, kann ich die adapter die dabei sind verwenden, da mein netztteil 4 12V mit je 18A hat. wär das möglich?
danke schonmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Klar kannst du das machen.
Einfach die Adapter an die Molex Stecker anschließen (nimm einen Strang, wo wowieso nichts dran hängt) und dann probierst du es aus.


----------

